# Flagstone?



## Gagler (Feb 18, 2010)

Here's a random question, but when a penturner sees "scrap" anything laying around, at least me, I tend to pick it up and see if I think I can make a pen out of it.

That being said, hence the title of this thread, has anyone ever tried turning flagstone?  If so, do you have a picture of a finished product or tips to success besides "be sure to have sharp tools?"

Regards,

Michael


----------



## PTownSubbie (Feb 20, 2010)

Michael,

I have never tried but I would think that Flagstone may be too brittle and fragile to turn. I would think that it would flake away as you tried to turn it......

But, let us know how it turns out!!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 24, 2010)

It can be done. Well... I sorta did it.  It didn't look too good. If you try, wear a motorcycle helmet with a face shield. This stuff comes off in chunks and it hurts.

Around here the guys with leftover flagstone also have cultured marble, etc. That does better, but you still have to be patient.

Definitely a "Hey ya'll! Hold my beer and watch this!" moment.


----------

